# Empty property



## Stovies (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi I have a few questions so sorry for the long post.
We are looking at buying a property in Portugal probably in the Algarve region within the next few years, but might not be moving in for a year or two after that. How does it stand in leaving property empty for long periods, Will I get squatters or people breaking in and wrecking the place, for instance if I buy a semi renovated property?
Is there rates to pay for a place?
I will be talking to estate agents when we are over in May and try to get a good idea of what is the best way to go about it. So any suggestions will be a great help,
thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Its never a good idea to leave a property for too long, Algarve climate is actually fairly aggressive with lots of thermal variation and now and again some very severe rain. And yes you need to pay rates whether it's lived in or not.

Better perhaps to put the property in the hands of a reliable Property Management company and allow them to either supervise a longer term renter - someone that will pay services bills and actually use the place until you are ready to do so.

If you are determined to just leave it empty then they will also do regular visits and checks and could fit a simple 'empty property alarm' a battery powered device that sends an SMS if triggered. PortugalPropertyServices (.com) have those for sure and provided a solution when I was in a similar situation.

PM me if you want the contact info


----------

